# Problemas con Master Prog



## CISR (Ago 24, 2012)

Hola !!

Tengo un problema con el programador, resulta que estoy trabajando con un pic18f452,uso su software y cuando lo quiero borrar me dice que si lo borro pero cuando lo verifico me marca DATOS FLASH ENCONTRADOS EN: 0x000000 ,lo mismo me pasa cuando quiero escribir , cuando hace la verificacion me marca ERROR EN MEMORIA FLASH en: 0x000000 ,ya desactive la programacion rapida , desactive la verificacion y solo lo deje en escribir ,pero al leer sin importar que programa le cargue siempre me sale el mismo codigo .hex en mi pic, el sistema operativo que estoy utilizando es el Windows VISTA y segui las instrucciones de su manual de instalacion que viene en el cd,tambien y aprobe en una netbook con windows XP y me marca lo mismo.

Agradeceria que porfavor me den algunas opciones , ya probe con 2 pic's y los 2 me marcan lo mismo ,ME URGE que me ayuden ya que estoy realizando u proyecto y el tiempo es muy valioso, de antemano graicas.


----------



## aguevara (Ago 24, 2012)

Amigo cuando Master Prog marca algo asi es porque los Pic´s ya caminaron, capuff calaquearon. si ya se que me vas a decir que ya intentaste con 2 y que es imposible que los dos esten dañados, pero creeme tengo años usando master prog y me di cuenta que cuando marca ese fallo los pics pasaron a mejor vida, si quieres comprobarlo intenta grabar con otro programador (como hice yo hace años) y veras que es verdad lo que te digo.
Saludos


----------



## CISR (Ago 24, 2012)

gracias por responder , uno de ellos era nuevo y era su primer programa ,alguna causa de porque les paso esto ???

el segundo estaba trabajando normalmente en un prototipo,lo unico que hice fue meterlos al programador ,entonces se podria deducir que el grabador de memorias los "mato" ?


----------



## CISR (Ago 25, 2012)

compro otro pic y procedi a grabar un programa de un proyecto y funciono muy bien , pense que ya no tendria problema, despues quise cargar otro programa al pic y obviamente antes de querer grabarlo primero lo limpie (borrar), segun esto ya estaba listo y me fui a la funcion "¿ borrar ?" y me salio el mismo mensaje de error en memoria flash y despues lo lei , supuestamente se habia quedado guardado el codigo .hex intacto , quite el pic y lo conecte al circuito que ya previamente habia probado escasos 2 minutos y que desagradable sorpresa ver que ya no funciono,ahora esta igual que los otros 2 y todo por culpa del master prog , asi que entre hoy y ayer me gaste 450 pesos en 3 pic's que ya estan quemados ,espero que a nadie mas le suceda lo que a mi ...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 25, 2012)

Espera, ten calma.
Antes de pensar que tus microcontroladores están dañados, hay que tratar de recuperarlos.
A varias personas nos ha pasado algo similar y hemos podido recuperarlos.
Sucede que algunos PIC tienen un problema, digamos un bug, que provoca este tipo de problemas.
Pero se pueden volver a revivir de ese estado.
Esto sucede al grabar ciertos programas, con ciertos tipos de configuración.
Por ejemplo. Me ha pasado que al grabar cierto programa, me ocurre ese error.
Y al tratar de leerlo nuevamente, el programador ya no lo reconoce ni me permite regrabarlo.
Para eso recurro a otro programa, lo borro y otra vez el PIC vuelve a funcionar.
En mi caso por default uso el programa WinPic800 y como hardware el JDM.
Este sencillo programador sirve para varios PIC, desde los 12F hasta los 18F
Y nunca he tenido problemas con el, pero es para puerto serial.

Así que si tienes la posibilidad de armartelo, te lo recomiendo para tratar de recuperar tus PIC
Existen algunas variantes de este programador, yo uso la versión 2.

Para recuperar los PIC que les llega a pasar esto, lo que hago es abrir el programa ICProg
Y con ese programa los borro. Una vez borrados, el WinPic800 los puede volver a reconocer.
La ventaja del ICProg para tu caso, es que dentro de su lista, si viene el PIC18F452.

También puedes intentar la reprogramación ICSP y ver si puedes reactivar el PIC.

Suerte.


----------



## CISR (Ago 25, 2012)

hola D@rkbytes tengo un programador JDM pero el problema es *qu*e no tengo una computadora con puerto serial, el lunes iré a ver si en alguna computadora de la escuela tiene el puerto y hacer lo que tu me dices con el ICprog y de una vez veo como funciona el winpic800 porque ese si no lo he usado, te comento que estoy realizando un proyecto pero tiene mas de 6 años que tuve esta materia de micros 1 y 2, a duras penas recuerdo como solucionar estos detalles y esto aunque suene extraño vuelve a ser nuevo, programábamos en ensamblador mplab y estoy aprendiendo apenas programación en C y a lo mejor hasta parece tonto lo que llego a preguntar o comentar, pero por eso me auxilio con ustedes que son expertos en la materia, el lunes por la tarde escribiré como me fue, de antemano gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## aguevara (Ago 27, 2012)

Ojala después de tu intento expongas como te fue y si resulto nos digas cual fue el procedimiento, yo por mi parte lo intente todo justo como comenta el compañero Darkbytes, probé con ICprog, con winpic con ponyprog etc etc y nunca pude volverlos a echar andar.

Saludos


----------



## CISR (Ago 28, 2012)

hola !!!

comento de nuevo, consegui conectarme a un puerto serial con el quark pro ,lo puse en el IC-PROG y lo lei, despues lo borro y verifique y todo bien,despues abri el winpic800 y realice los mismos pasos y todo bien , cabe resaltar que a veces me marcaba el mismo error de 0x00000h pero solo era cosa de cerrar y abrir el programa y listo, otro consejo es usar un cable "no casero" o en su defecto conectarte directo al puerto sin cables, pude revivir los 3 pic's ,cargue el programa del prototipo que mencione y funciono en todos , lo que no funciono es el "hola mundo" pero eso ya es otra cosa XD

tambien en el IC-PRO active la casilla de invertir Vcc y utilice la opcion windows API y puse el puerto serie asi:
Bits por segundo: 9600
Bits de datos: 8
Paridad: Ninguna
Bits de paridad: 1
Control de flujo: Xon/Xoff

para el winpic800 todo lo deje como venia por defecto, te digo que a veces marcaba el error pero a fin de cuentas si se pudieron rescatar,grabe borre ,escrbi,borre y ya estan funcionales, espero te sirva mi ayuda y muchas gracias a D@rkbytes por los ocnsejos


----------



## QATQET (Ene 2, 2013)

master prog tiene muchos defectos en su diseño, uno de ellos es la resistencia de cacahuate que tiene, esa es la razón por la que quema los pics, ya que debido a que es un clon del mejor programador de PICs "EL PICKIT2", lo rediseñaron quitando todas las protecciones del diseño original para bajar el costo de fabricación, lo cual se traduce en fastidiar algunos de tus PICs echandolos a perder en la forma que mencionas. Tuve un Master Prog pero nunca me convenció y me daba muchos problemas aparte de que me quemó varios PICs y a veces programaba y a veces no, la verdad era un fastidio ='( solo tiene la fama, así que busqué otra opción y compré un MiniPIC de la página de minirobot.com.mx, ellos también venden un clon del PICKIT2 al igual que el masterprog, pero si respetaron las protecciones del diseño original de Microchip. Su última versión del programador es muy buena, te recomiendo probar el programador de ellos, con el programador de minirobot puedes poner el circuito al revés o en alguna otra posición de la base ZIF y no le pasa absolutamente nada a tu PIC, en cambio con el masterprog hasta les sale humito o se chamusca la resistencia de cacahuate (te reto a que los pongas al revés y hagas la prueba). Bueno, con el MiniPROG te evitarías los problemas del masterprog. Te dejo un link por si quieres verlo  http://minirobot.com.mx/tienda/product.php?id_product=652   Suerte!


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ene 2, 2013)

QATQET dijo:


> master prog tiene muchos defectos en su diseño, uno de ellos es la resistencia de cacahuate que tiene, esa es la razón por la que quema los pics, ya que debido a que es un clon del mejor programador de PICs "EL PICKIT2", lo rediseñaron quitando todas las protecciones del diseño original para bajar el costo de fabricación, lo cual se traduce en fastidiar algunos de tus PICs echandolos a perder en la forma que mencionas. Tuve un Master Prog pero nunca me convenció y me daba muchos problemas aparte de que me quemó varios PICs y a veces programaba y a veces no, la verdad era un fastidio ='( solo tiene la fama, así que busqué otra opción y compré un MiniPIC de la página de minirobot.com.mx, ellos también venden un clon del PICKIT2 al igual que el masterprog, pero si respetaron las protecciones del diseño original de Microchip. Su última versión del programador es muy buena, te recomiendo probar el programador de ellos, con el programador de minirobot puedes poner el circuito al revés o en alguna otra posición de la base ZIF y no le pasa absolutamente nada a tu PIC, en cambio con el masterprog hasta les sale humito o se chamusca la resistencia de cacahuate (te reto a que los pongas al revés y hagas la prueba). Bueno, con el MiniPROG te evitarías los problemas del masterprog. Te dejo un link por si quieres verlo  http://minirobot.com.mx/tienda/product.php?id_product=652   Suerte!




yo tengo el mismo problema que los compañeros anteriores con respecto a que quema los. pic.   si hubiera sabido mejor compro este programador, que por loq ue estoy viendo vale lo mismo.


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 3, 2013)

Me gusta el MiniPIC, yo compré la 2.2+ la verdad como dices es bastante seguro, con las resistencias no tengo preocupaciones al usar el ICSP y me gusta como se ve por los componentes SMD, no recuerdo haber llegado a colocar el chip en posición incorrecta y ya veremos si algún día pasa de todas formas trabajo con cuidado, solo una ves me dio problema cuando programé un prototipo con el ICSP pero retiré el chip, lo coloqué en la base ZIF y lo pude volver a programar sin problemas, aun no entiendo del todo por que se atoró el ICSP ya que había programado el circuito varias veces de esa forma


----------



## spitzelf (Ene 6, 2013)

hola que tal espero no sea muy tarde para responder a la pregunta inicial, el problema que se presenta de cuando se quiere borrar el pic pero no lo hace el problema que he detectado es que el cable usb puede estar dañado o de baja calidad prueba cambiar el cable, espero que con eso se resuelva el problema


----------



## ADAN GT (Oct 22, 2013)

estoy tratando de cargas el pic 16f1827 en el master prog pero  no lo reconoce segun es porque este dispositivo no lo soporta, pero es un clon del pickit2 y en este si lo reconoce nose si tengo que actualizar el master prog o ¿como lo puedo cargarlo usando el sofware del pick2? ni idea de como hacerlo


----------



## AG-1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Si dispones de un programador JDM puedes hacerle una pequeña modificación para poder programar el 16F1827:
http://www.analogicsensors.com/16F1827/16F1827.htm

Como programa puedes utilizar PICpgm que soporta este PIC:
http://picpgm.picprojects.net/download.html

Salu2.


----------



## Rojo92 (Sep 7, 2016)

Adquiri un Master PIC 2 y no he podido comunicarlo con mi PC. He buscado en internet hacerca del controlador pero no he encontrado mucho. Alguien sabe que programa debo de utilizar para programar el PIC y si debo de descargar algun drive. Muchas gracias de antemano ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 8, 2016)

pues si no sirve pues lo que tienen todos esos programadores clonicos del pickit2

es el hardware lo tienen paresido, similar o igual.
puedes cargarle el firmware de un pickit2 y empezar a usarlo como un pickit2 digo yo tengo un master prog que no es lo mejor pero lo adquiri en la universidad aun lo sigo usando, no me quejo pero si me llegara a fallar lo reprogramo para que sea un pickit2


----------



## dosekk (Sep 9, 2016)

Aprovecho este post para pedir ayuda, yo tengo el Master prog, el semestre anterior lo estaba utilizando y funcionaba perfecto pero ahora que lo empece a utilizar de nuevo me ha estado dando problemas, ayer un amigo me presto el Pic16f877a lo monte al Master prog y si lo reconoce, le doy en borrar y me aparece que si lo borra pero cuando le daba en ¿Borrado? o en Escribir me aparecía Error en memoria flash 0X00 o Error de verificacion en bits config, así que solo regrese hoy pensando que era el pic, pero el en su programador Pickit2 el pic le anda bien, le cargo un programa y si le funciono.

Probe con otro pic que tengo(Pic16f88) y me estaba dando los mismo errores pero después de varios intentos ahora ya puedo borrarlo y escribir en el y ya no me da esos errores, alguien me puede decir si es el MasterProg que ya no sirve o que puede estar pasando?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 9, 2016)

yo se que el master prog es malo grabando cuando esta conectado a un circuito grande ejemplo:
tengo un pic X conectado a una placa o protoboard al conectar solo pgd pgc, vpp ,gnd y vcc a la placa el pic dara error en flash

pero si conectamos todo menos vcc es decir el circuito X debe tener su propia alimentacion Vcc el master prog no dara problemas.

puede que el problema este tambien en el pin de VPP debe dar 13v si da menos el booster del master prog tiene problemas.


----------



## Salvadors (Oct 23, 2020)

Hola, tengo un problema con mi programador, tengo el software que ven*í*a en el disco, el problema es que al conectarlo a la computadora, la aplicaci*ó*n se congela y no responde, ya reinstal*é* los archivos necesarios pero sigue pasando lo mismo.
El led enciende y el programador lo acabo de comprar.
Alguien tiene alg*ú*n consejo?
Gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 23, 2020)

*L*os drivers usb?


----------



## juanje (Oct 23, 2020)

Tienes informaci*ó*n del compilador que utilizas ? *N*ormalmente la interface de programaci*ó*n lleva una conexi*ó*n USB para la placa del microcontrolador y si no instalas el driver de hardware no te arranca el programa , saludos Juanje.


----------



## papirrin (Oct 23, 2020)

Salvadors dijo:


> Hola, tengo un problema con mi programador, tengo el software que venia en el disco, el problema es que al conectarlo a la computadora, la aplicacion se congela y no responde, ya reinstale los archivos necesarios pero sigue pasando lo mismo.
> El led enciende y el programador lo acabo de comprar.
> Alguien tiene algun consejo?
> Gracias.


*Y*o compr*é* el *M*aster-prog hace años, reci*é*n lo compr*é* no funcionaba, lo compr*é* en *M*ercado *L*ibre, ped*í* soporte al vendedor y me envi*ó* una actualizaci*ó*n del firmware, lamentablemente como fue hace años no tengo n*i_*p*álida_*i*dea* de donde qued*ó* el firmware que me envi*ó*, as*í* que te sugiero que busques en *I*nternet la actualizaci*o*n. *E*n el remoto caso que no lo encuentres ver*é* la manera de extraerlo pero no ser*á* pronto.
*P*ongo *é*sto por mientras...



*É*ste es el quemador que tengo y lo uso con el soft que adjunto.

*Nota del Modereitor:*
Parece que el archivo .RAR tiene problemas, un usuario encontró 👾👾 dentro y yo intenté 6 veces descargarlo y *NO *pude, me daba errores diversos
Por favor "Revisar"


----------



## juanje (Oct 26, 2020)

Si tienes el driver del quemador bien instalado no veo la razon de que no funcione , a no ser que el fabricante tenga alguna conexion de red con la aplicacion del quemador y lo bloquee , no sabria decirte nada mas.
Te sale algun mensaje con informacion del quemador ?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 26, 2020)

El máster prog no es más que un clonico descarado del pickit2.
Podría funcionar cambiando la interfaz, deja ver si la subo en éste instante.


----------



## papirrin (Oct 26, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Si tienes el driver del quemador bien instalado no veo la razon de que no funcione , a no ser que el fabricante tenga alguna conexion de red con la aplicacion del quemador y lo bloquee , no sabria decirte nada mas.
> Te sale algun mensaje con informacion del quemador ?


Ya hace rato que no uso pic, y ya se me ha olvidado un poco, pero creo recordar que efectivamente como dice trilo-byte es un "clon" del hardware del pickit2(pic 18F2550), pero usa su propio firmware y software, recuerdo que utiliza el protocolo CDC y no necesita drivers especiales mas que los que trae Windows por defecto. y no hay conexiones de red en la aplicación, como mencione es un error de actualizaciones, sin lugar a duda.


----------



## Rubens2805 (Feb 11, 2021)

Tendrán el archivo .hex para reprogramar el micro Pic18F2550 del pic máster 2


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 13, 2021)

Si es que no modificaron el hardware, debería funcionar con el firmware del PICkit 2
La interfaz es la misma, pero obviamente modificada.


Logré que se conectara simulando el hardware con el firmware del PICkit 2 Clone

Adjunto el firmware original del PICkit 2, prueba primero con el clon, que es el que seguramente se usó, ya que el firmware del original usa un hardware más complejo.

Nota: Lo importante es grabar el bootloader en el microcontrolador, el firmware se carga con la interfaz.
En la interfaz del PIC Master 2 no se encuentra la opción  para cargar el SO, pero en la interfaz original sí está, así que es muy posible que puedas cargar el sistema operativo con la interfaz original.


----------



## Rubens2805 (Feb 15, 2021)

Muchas gracias.


----------

